# what is this lizard?



## zeppelyn80 (Mar 10, 2010)

Just wondering what type of monitor this is & what that mark on bottom of foot is? It had matching mark on the other back foot.

 View attachment 118225


View attachment 118226


View attachment 118227


View attachment 118228


----------



## OReilly (Mar 10, 2010)

Need to fix up the links mate. I get a message saying there invalid =/


----------



## Origamislice (Mar 10, 2010)

me 2


----------



## zulu (Mar 10, 2010)

*re what*

me 3


----------



## JrFear (Mar 10, 2010)

me 4


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 10, 2010)

me 5


----------



## GTsteve (Mar 10, 2010)

Me Six


----------



## antaresia_boy (Mar 10, 2010)

ill take 7


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Mar 10, 2010)

8


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Mar 10, 2010)

im gonna take a pot shot without n e pics and say lacie


----------



## JrFear (Mar 10, 2010)

ima say! 

green tree frog!


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Mar 10, 2010)

oh and in more depth.... a bells phase lacey


----------



## Stevo2 (Mar 10, 2010)

Daniel_Penrith said:


> im gonna take a pot shot without n e pics and say lacie


 
Sure, that was easy.. How about the mark on the foot...


----------



## zulu (Mar 10, 2010)

*re what*

Ide say that it is a three legged heath monitor,seems to be limping,fell over,poor bugger,no! hes back up again ...


----------



## Sock Puppet (Mar 10, 2010)

hmm I dunno, lacie.....heathy......looking at their location, I'm gonna guess sand monitor. Mind you that's a fairly broad ranged guess. 
The mark at the bottom of it's foot is a toe. You'll find a few of those marks on that foot. That's also why the other back foot has matching marks. Look towards the front of the animal, you'll be pleasantly surprised to see that both front feet carry similar markings. It's marking (or "toes" as they're known) such as these that are an indication you are correct in ID-ing it as a lizard & not a snake or legless lizard.  

Any chance of trying those pics again?


----------



## Jarden (Mar 11, 2010)

ill take 9


----------



## geckoman1985 (Mar 11, 2010)

lol killer gecko !!!!!! oedura deathaei highley venomus but its bark is worse then its bite lol

by the way i willl take number 10 lol


----------



## jinin (Mar 11, 2010)

11... Perentie with an abscess.


----------



## Vincey (Mar 11, 2010)

12.Because I can!


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Mar 11, 2010)

Croc monitor wearing a Tunic? :S


----------



## crocdoc (Mar 13, 2010)

Ah, I've seen that before. It's the same species as this one:









What you see on its foot is a really interesting phenomenon. It only happens sometimes, but eventually it develops into this:




dang, my photos aren't showing up!


----------



## Origamislice (Mar 13, 2010)

umm, 13...


----------

